# Neuer PC - Wie findet ihr ihn?



## DanieI (5. August 2019)

Hey!

Mein PC hat jetzt schon ein par Jahre auf dem Buckel und ich denke seine Zeit ist demnächst gekommen.

https://www.amazon.de/hz/wishlist/ls/3IQAMQOT7S0NI?ref_=wl_share

Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Soll zum Zocken für die nächsten 5 Jahre reichen.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. August 2019)

-> Netzteil ist völlig überdimensioniert, 500W 80plus reicht vollkommen; nimm meinetwegen 600W, wenn Du einen großzügigen Puffer wünschst, aber 1000W sind echt Quatsch. 

-> Festplatte ist für Server/Rechenzentren gedacht und nicht für Privatgebrauch (und schon gar nicht) Gaming. 
     Wenn es Western Digital sein soll, dann guck Dich nach einer "WD Black" um. Ansonsten kannst Du auch eine Seagate "Firecuda" nehmen; die sind als Hybrid-Platten auch schön schnell.

-> Warum einen 8700k? Der ist älter und kostet nur unwesentlich weniger als ein aktueller 9700k - der obendrein 8 Kerne hat. 

-> Einen passenden CPU-Kühler hast Du?

->Solltest Du Dich für einen 9700 entscheiden, brauchst Du ein Z390 Mainboard. 



Welche Ansprüche hast Du ans Gaming?  Welche Auflösung?

Je nach Wunschprofil kann es sein, dass eine GTX 1070 schon jetzt unterdimensioniert ist. Ich habe meine z. B. Anfang des Jahres verkauft, weil sie in WQHD nicht so doll performed, geschweige denn in 4k.

Für FullHD ist sie aber Top.


----------



## DanieI (6. August 2019)

Servus Spassbremse!

Super, danke Dir!
Selbst zusammen bauen ist für mich absolut kein Problem aber ich hab keine Ahnung welche Teile ich nehmen soll.

CPU Kühler habe ich natürlich aber werde ich auch ersetzen - hatte den neuen nur noch nicht zur Liste hinzu gefügt.

Hm, welche Grafikkarte würdest Du nehmen wenn sie jetzt schon unterdimensioniert ist?
Ich spiele derzeit zwar nur auf FullHD, aber wer weiß wie lange mir das reicht.

Ich habe die Liste mal atualisiert.

lg Daniel


----------



## Batze (6. August 2019)

DanieI schrieb:


> Hm, welche Grafikkarte würdest Du nehmen wenn sie jetzt schon unterdimensioniert ist?
> Ich spiele derzeit zwar nur auf FullHD, aber wer weiß wie lange mir das reicht.


Alles abhängig von deinem Budget.


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2019)

-> Der Kühler ist auf alle Fälle eine hervorragende Wahl, Noctua ist spitze. 

-> Tipp zum Netzteil: Eben erst ist die neue Ion+ -Serie von Fractal Design erschienen. Neben einem sehr guten Wirkungsgrad ("80+ Platinum", d. h. Wirkungsgrade zwischen 90-94 haben die Teile auch 10 Jahre Garantie. 
So viel gibt meines Wissens nach aktuell kein anderer Hersteller. Die Qualität sollte ebenfalls sehr gut sein, da es sich afaik um eine Kooperation mit Seasonic handelt und die sind seit Jahrzehnten Experten für NTs).

-> Die Festplatte ist okay, aber guck nach der *Firecuda*: 
https://www.amazon.de/Seagate-ST2000DXZ02-FireCuda-Hybrid-Festplatte-silberfarben/dp/B07H28SY38/ref=pd_sbs_147_4/257-4618568-8899318?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07H28SY38&pd_rd_r=d4a4f620-50ae-4c35-9150-cb9af554353f&pd_rd_w=eDvce&pd_rd_wg=9o1Kt&pf_rd_p=74d946ea-18de-4443-bed6-d8837f922070&pf_rd_r=49NS0YEBKPM47EWDMGYA&psc=1&refRID=49NS0YEBKPM47EWDMGYA

-> Wie Batze schreibt, das hängt ganz von Deinem Budget ab. Je nachdem, wie groß dieses ausfällt, würde ich mich entweder nach einer RTX 2060, RTX 2070 (ggf. die "Super"-Versionen, aber die sind natürlich teurer), oder einer Radeon 5700 (XT) umsehen. Wobei ich aktuell noch auf letztere verzichten würde, da es afaik bislang noch keine Custom-Modelle gibt und der Referenz-Kühler der Karte mir persönlich viel zu laut wäre.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> -> Tipp zum Netzteil: Eben erst ist die neue Ion+ -Serie von Fractal Design erschienen. Neben einem sehr guten Wirkungsgrad ("80+ Platinum", d. h. Wirkungsgrade zwischen 90-94 haben die Teile auch 10 Jahre Garantie.
> So viel gibt meines Wissens nach aktuell kein anderer Hersteller. Die Qualität sollte ebenfalls sehr gut sein, da es sich afaik um eine Kooperation mit Seasonic handelt und die sind seit Jahrzehnten Experten für NTs).



Daher rührt wohl die lange Garantie, die bietet meines Wissens Seasonic standardmäßig an. Warum? Ich hab ein Seasonic Netzteil in meinem PC werkeln.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Spassbremse (6. August 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Daher rührt wohl die lange Garantie, die bietet meines Wissens Seasonic standardmäßig an. Warum? Ich hab ein Seasonic Netzteil in meinem PC werkeln.



Das ist aber noch nicht so lange her, oder? Mein letztes Seasonic hatte, glaube ich, 5, oder 6 Jahre Garantie...


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (6. August 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das ist aber noch nicht so lange her, oder? Mein letztes Seasonic hatte, glaube ich, 5, oder 6 Jahre Garantie...



Jo, die haben das nach und nach erhöht in den letzten Jahren. Lag anfangs bei 5 Jahren, über 7 Jahre bis nun 10 Jahre. Eine höherpreisige Produktreihe bietet glaube ich sogar 12 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## Batze (6. August 2019)

Die Firma kenne ich gar nicht.
Habe bis jetzt immer auf Enermax gegriffen und die Teile, selbst in meinen Uralt PCs die ich hier noch rumliegen haben laufen immer noch tatelos. Aber da gibt es ja so einige Kandidaten die wirklich Top sind und das sind nicht nur Enermax und bE quiet, wobei ich von bE quiet nicht wirklich viel halte, also in bezug auf die Netzteile, zumindest im unterem Preissegment.
Die Lüfter sind Klasse, aber die Netzteile im unterem Preissegment sind nicht wirklich gut, da läuft mir zu viel Strom nur auf eine Schiene und das kann man auch nachlesen das es da des öfteren Probleme gibt aufgrund von doch billigeren Bauteilen. Auch die Schutzschaltungen sollen das ein oder andere mal wegen eben billigeren Bauteilen ausgefallen sein. Finde ich nicht so dolle. Gut das es da auch Preislich jetzt gute Alternativen gibt.


----------



## DanieI (6. August 2019)

Ich danke Euch allen für die tolle Mitarbeit! 

Habe die Liste wieder aktualisiert.
https://www.amazon.de/hz/wishlist/ls/3IQAMQOT7S0NI?ref_=wl_share

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf Euren Segen! 

lg Daniel

ps: Die Liste bleibt und das auch öffentlich, damit der Thread und somit Eure Arbeit auch von anderen gelesen und benutzt werden kann!


----------



## Batze (6. August 2019)

Tjoa, warum Intel?
Du hast dir eine GTX 2070 ausgesucht, vollkommen Okey. Ein aktuelles AMD CPU System würde dir reichen, wäre günstiger und du könntest mehr in HDD stecken.
Denn, mit 2 TB HDD Speicherplatz kommst du nicht weit. Wäre bei mir, wenn ich alles am Start habe in einer Woche Voll, wenn nicht sogar an einem Tag.
Unter 4-6 TB geht gar nichts mehr. Glaube es mir. Außer du spielst die nächsten 5 Jahre nicht mehr als 3-5 Spiele, saugst dir keine Filme Musik und so weiter mal runter. Kann dir jeder hier bestätigen, 2 TB sind ein Windluft.
Und wenn du eh mehr machst als nur zocken, z.B. YT Twicht usw. AMD ist momentan TOP. Weiß net was du mit mehr Geld Ausgaben bei Intel willst? Gibt es einen Grund dafür?
Die andere Frage immer joch, wie sieht dein Gesamt Budget aus? Lass das mal sagen, dann könnten wir, auch gerade @ herbboy, was gutes vorschlagen.


----------



## DanieI (7. August 2019)

Guten Morgen Batze!

Ich wollte max 2k ausgeben.
Momentan habe ich sogar nur 1TB, aber dafür nur einen Teil der Spiele installiert.
Für den Intel gibt es keinen bestimmten Grund, habe ich nur gewählt weil ich bis jetzt immer mit einem Intel zufrieden war.

lg Daniel


----------



## Spassbremse (7. August 2019)

Das sieht doch schon recht gut aus, aber ich sehe immer noch Raum für Detail-Verbesserungen.

Ich stimme Batze zu, man kann genauso gut zu einer aktuellen AMD CPU greifen, die neuen Ryzens sind wirklich gelungen. 
Allerdings ist z. B. der 3700X bzw. der 3800X, die ich als vergleichbar zum i7 9700K einstufen würde, nicht wirklich günstiger bzw. im Fall vom 3800X sogar teurer.

Das ist also meines Erachtens also viel mehr eine Geschmacks-, denn eine ökonomische Frage. 

Das Thema Festplatten/SSDs:

Auch hier stimme ich Batze zu - man kann eigentlich nicht genug Speicher besitzen. Die Frage ist aber, ob es Sinn ergibt, gleich von Anfang an auf riesige Kapazitäten zu setzen, oder viel eher dann zu kaufen, wenn man den Platz benötigt. 
Ich habe z. B. in meinem aktuellen System insgesamt 6,5 TB verbaut - aber ich kaufe eben immer nach und nach. 
Viel wichtiger, m. E., ist dagegen die Schnelligkeit des Speichers. Die Preise sind mittlerweile sehr günstig und ich bin schon vor einer Weile dazu übergegangen, klassische Festplatten, also HDDs, nur noch durch SSDs zu ersetzen. 
Gerade beim Gaming profitiert man m. E. enorm von den kurzen Ladezeiten. Aus dem Grund habe ich übrigens auch die FireCuda empfohlen, das ist ein Hybrid, der im Vergleich zu einer normalen HDD wirklich spürbar schneller ist (aber trotzdem nicht ansatzweise die Werte einer normalen SSD erreicht)+

Daher wäre mein persönlicher Ansatz, eine kleine m.2-SSD als Systemplatte (kannst Du bei 250GB lassen), und eine mindestens 1TB große Platte für Spiele & Anwendungen. 

Und abschließend: Gehäuse

Das ist natürlich immer in erster Linie dem eigenen Geschmack geschuldet, aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, aus meiner Sicht wäre mir das Carbide 200R zu veraltet vom Design her. Das Gehäuse ist lt. Amazon von 2012, das ist heute nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß.

Zum einen der in meinen Augen verschwendete Platz für externe 5,25"-Laufwerke. Benutzt Du noch ein internes DVD-Laufwerk? Ich habe mittlerweile für den seltenen Fall, dass ich doch noch eine Scheibe verwenden muss, ein externes Laufwerk, dass via USB  angeschlossen wird.

Die Lüftergröße: ich bin ein ziemlicher Silent-Fan und habe in meinem Gehäuse 180mm und 140mm Lüfter verbaut; je größer, desto langsamer können die Lüfter bei gleicher Kühlleistung laufen. 120mm empfinde ich meistens als zu klein und laut.

Die massive Front: ich habe mit solchen Designs keine sehr guten Erfahrungen gemacht, da sie m. E. die frontal einströmende Luft sehr stark behindern. Ich bevorzuge daher Gehäuse mit einer sog. "Mesh-Front", die grundsätzlich einen deutlich besseren Airflow bieten.

Ein weiterer Grund ist, dass die Gesamtlänge der Grafikkarte mit Festplattenkäfig max. 300mm sein darf. Deine Wunschkarte hat knapp 290mm Länge, passt also gerade hinein. Solltest Du aber irgendwann ein Modell mit größerem Kühler bevorzugen, bist Du limitiert. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie Du dazu stehst, aber ich bin kein Fan von den ganzen bunten RGB-Gehäusen, aber wenn Du es (wie ich) eher dezent und schick machst, könntest Du einmal einen Blick auf das Fractal Design Meshify C werfen. Das ist m. E. ein ziemlich perfekt designtes Gehäuse. 

Ich hoffe, Dir schwirrt jetzt nicht der Kopf.


----------



## Batze (7. August 2019)

Joa, kann Spassbremse da zustimmen, einiges ist persönlich.
Als Systemplatte reicht eine 250 GB. da bekommst du alle Launcher mit drauf und alle wichtigen Standard Programme.
Als Spiele Platte würde ich dir eine 4 TB HDD Platte empfehlen /7200 Umdrehungen und gute Zugriffszeiten. Sollte wirklich gut was im Budget übrig sein, sehe ich das auch wie Spassbremse, also auch dafür eine SSD nehmen (die interne 4 TB Platte dann weg), mindest eine 1 TB SSD. Die Spiele werden nämlich was Ladezeiten angeht immer unverschämter. Und auch was er mit dem nachkaufen sagt stimmt alles. Man muss natürlich nicht sofort alles Maximal haben.
Optimal, also Qualität statt Quantität am Anfang wäre sogar Klüger, das stimmt. Also 250 GB SSD/m.2 für das System und Hauptprogramme, und für alle wichtigen Spiele die man sofort zocken möchte eine 1 TB SSD ( da gehen dann so 15-20 aktuelle Games drauf) und als Schnell Lösung eventuell eine 4-6 TB Externe für Filme/Musik u.a.
Wäre so erstmal meine Lösung. Und wie auch Spassbremse sagt, alles andere nachkaufen, oder sich alles andere, z.B. zu Weihnachten die nächste 1 TB SSD sich schenken lassen. Ja das ist eine gute Lösung.


----------



## DanieI (7. August 2019)

Guten Morgen! 

Nein alles gut! ^^

Bin bei den AMD CPU's zu dem selben Ergebnis gekommen wie Du, also werde ich dabei bleiben.

Gut, dann verdopple ich das schon mal mit deiner hybrid Festplatte (von 1TB auf 2TB). Im schlimmsten Fall kann ich ja, wie Ihr sagt, noch eine dritte dran hängen.

Ich habe noch ein Internes Laufwerk aber das wird auch nicht mehr wirklich verwendet, denke ich werde mir da auch ein externes zulegen.

Zu dem Tower kann ich nur sagen haben wir anscheinend den selben Geschmack!  Die fancy Tower sind wirklich nichts für mich und der von Fractal Design triffts genau mitten drin 

Eine Frage habe ich noch zum Abschluss:
Kann das Z390 Board die XMP Ram umsetzen oder verliere ich mit der Kombination Leistung?

lg Daniel


----------



## Spassbremse (7. August 2019)

DanieI schrieb:


> Eine Frage habe ich noch zum Abschluss:
> Kann das Z390 Board die XMP Ram umsetzen oder verliere ich mit der Kombination Leistung?
> 
> lg Daniel



Das geht:

https://www.gigabyte.com/de/Motherboard/Z390-GAMING-X-rev-10/sp#sp


----------



## DanieI (7. August 2019)

Perfekt! 

Dann bedanke ich mich bei Euch herzlichst   und freue mich schon darauf den fast 7 jährigen endlich in die Rente zu schicken!

lg Daniel

ps: Wie gesagt, die Liste bleibt erhalten und öffentlich. danke nochmal


----------



## Spassbremse (7. August 2019)

Noch eine letzte Anmerkung:

Das Meshify "C" ist die kompakte Version (C=compact)

Möchtest Du es lieber etwas länger, würde ich zum "Meshify S2" greifen. 

Guck's Dir am besten mal direkt beim Hersteller an und vergleiche, was Dir am ehesten zusagt:

https://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/meshify


----------



## hunterseyes (7. August 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Tjoa, warum Intel?
> Du hast dir eine GTX 2070 ausgesucht, vollkommen Okey. Ein aktuelles AMD CPU System würde dir reichen, wäre günstiger und du könntest mehr in HDD stecken.
> Denn, mit 2 TB HDD Speicherplatz kommst du nicht weit. Wäre bei mir, wenn ich alles am Start habe in einer Woche Voll, wenn nicht sogar an einem Tag.
> *Unter 4-6 TB geht gar nichts mehr.* Glaube es mir. Außer du spielst die nächsten 5 Jahre nicht mehr als 3-5 Spiele, saugst dir keine Filme Musik und so weiter mal runter. Kann dir jeder hier bestätigen, 2 TB sind ein Windluft.
> ...




Oh ja, die 4k Porno haben schon gewaltige Datenmengen. Da MUSS man einfach mal enorme TB Platten rumstehen haben.
Habe aktuell ne SSD 120gb und die ist schon knapp. Als zweites eine 1tb HDD, die noch nicht mal halb gefüllt ist. So unterschiedlich ist das eben. 

das beste am Post ist der Hinweis mit der AMD alternative.


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2019)

Ich frag mich nur, wieso du 64GB RAM in deiner Liste hast?

32GB reichen eigentlich locker.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------

